# Looking for potential collaborationizer



## Teneba (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello! For those of you who do not know me, I am Teneba, I am a space tiger, and I write music!  What kind of music you ask?  My biggest influences are 80s music and video game music (most noteably; the Sonic CD: US soundtrack)

I'm looking for someone to collaborate with in one or more ways.

I have an idea I've been wanting to try.  That would be one person writes a song 'sketch' in a way...like a first WIP version, and then the other person takes it and works on it & finishes it...if both are satisfied with it, they call it a finished work!

Or, if you prefer, we could do a VS mix, where we put two song fragments back to back, one having a beginning, the other having an end, and possibly mix and match as the song plays through.

Orrr...if someone has lyric-writing talent, I would love to have someone write lyrics for a select few of my songs ^_^

(Of course anyone who collabs with me in any way will receive credit on the song page and redirection to their FA page, as well as my eternal gratitude ^_^)


----------

